# Opera resets passwords after sync server hacked



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> But the company won't say how the passwords are stored, which may indicate if they can be unscrambled by an attacker.
> 
> Opera has confirmed that a hacker breached one of the company's sync servers, potentially exposing passwords.
> 
> ...


Opera resets passwords after sync server hacked | ZDNet


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Any sync feature like Opera Link exposes the user to more exposure than the browser itself.


----------

